# halogen bulbs



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

at walmart i seen a little lamp that is battery operated. its just 12 watts! and its a halogen lamp.
i was looking for a lamp so i would be able to see my tanks in dark corners better. 

would 12 watts help much at all?
and does a halogen bulb heat the water much?

thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.thekrib.com/Lights/halogen.html


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you!!


----------

